# What are you currently listening to? Part 9



## Andy

I think he creeps me out. But I like being creeped out.  His voice reminds me of the guy from Silence of the Lambs (the one making a skin suit) when he says "It puts the lotion on it's skin" lol. One of my favorite movies.
His voice also reminds me of certain substances from when I was in my teens (not recommended)


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Haha yeah he is pretty creepy.

That lotion thing just reminded me of another song ...

YouTube - Greens Keepers - Lotion

And you know i can always relate something back to Family guy 

YouTube - Stewie Buffalo Bill


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Ha ha those are funny. I love Stewie. I always forget about those freakish huge moths in that part of the movie. Ugh


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*



Domonation said:


> Haha yeah he is pretty creepy.
> 
> That lotion thing just reminded me of another song ...



YouTube - Greens Keepers - Lotion

I love that movie - but, definitely creepy.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I think I vaguely remember this song when it first went onto radio. Sorry, it's a tad old.
I love it because to me it captures small town thinking perfectly.  
I wish I could still be in my small town,the city is driving me batty (more so ).


YouTube - John Mellencamp - Small Town


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Linda Ronstadt "You Go To My Head" 1986

And I love this song (also like Eva Cassidy's version)

YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - It Doesn't Matter Anymore


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

:goodjob: I love "It doesn't matter anymore" reminds me of riding in a car(I think?) with my mom and her singing to along. :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

  It's one of my favorite songs...

Along with - "Lush Life"

Here's Linda Ronstadt's version - YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - Lush Life (Live 1998)

And Ella's version (my preference)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCPAHgNIK0


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

TROOPER!! rockstar  A good 2010 song from 1970-80.

Yes, I realize we here, have little sun, and the lyrics are complex, but it's a good little message, I guess

YouTube - Here for a good time (not a long time)



I like Trooper...


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Three of my favorite songs from The Wall, I could post all of Pink Floyd's music.:goodjob:
MAY TRIGGER, (?)
YouTube - Pink Floyd The Wall - Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
YouTube - Pink Floyd Mother
YouTube - (7)THE WALL: Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Oh how i love Pink Floyd!


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - The Shift Soundtrack - Song Inside Music Video


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Gloria Gaynor - Never Can Say Goodbye (1975)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L0R9cOysKA&feature=related

Ok, don't ask me why...I've been stuck in the 70s stuff today.


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

lol Makes me feel like breaking out the roller skates! :nah:


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Death Cab For Cutie - Transatlanticism

YouTube - Marilyn Manson - Coma White


----------



## Daniel

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

The first one relaxed me, and the second song woke me up


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Mills Brothers - Glow Worm (live, 1957)


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Stone Sour - Bother


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Indigo Girls - Closer To Fine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hj0yVN8pFNw&feature=channel

Words and Music: Emily Saliers

I sit two stories above the street
It's awful quiet here since love fell asleep
There's life down below me though the kids are walking home from school

So long ago when we were taught
That for whatever kind of puzzle you got
You just stick the right formula in a solution for every fool

I remember the time when I came so close to you
Sent me skipping my class and running from school
And I bought you that ring cause I never was cool

What makes me think I can start clean-slated?
The hardest to learn was the least complicated

So I just sit up in the house and resist
And not be seen until I cease to exist
A kind of conscientious objection a kind of dodging the draft

Boy and girl are holding hands in the street
And I don't want to but I'll think you just wait
It's more than just eye to eye learn things I could never apply

I remember the time I came so close with you
I let everything go it seemed the only truth
And I bought you that ring it seemed the thing to do

What makes me think I can start clean-slated?
The hardest to learn was the least complicated
What makes me think I can start clean-slated?
The hardest to learn was the least complicated

Oh I'm just a mirror of a mirror of myself
All the things I do
And the next time I fall I'm going to have to recall
It isn't love it's only something new

I sit two stories above the street
It's awful quiet here since love fell asleep
There's life down below me though the kids are walking home from school

I remember the time I came so close to you
Sent me skipping my class and running from school
And I bought you that ring cause I never was cool

What makes me think I can start clean-slated?
The hardest to learn was the least complicated
What makes me think I can start clean-slated?
The hardest to learn was the least complicated

Na na na na na na na (least complicated)
Na na na na na na na (least complicated)
Na na na na na na na
Na na na na na na na

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOBZ_dkGpJ4


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - The Who - Behind Blue Eyes (Original Version)


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Linda Ronstadt - It Doesn't Matter Anymore
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNtgPsjuf8&feature=related


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Not the greatest quality. You miss out on a lot. It sounds incredible with headphones and a dark room. Subjective of course.

YouTube - OSI - 02 Terminal

Going, going, going
feet don't fail me
Going, going, going
feet don't make me
Going, going, going
please don't let me leave again

YouTube - OSI - 09 Blood


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I'm thinking you should all listen to some Aussie music

YouTube - Drinkin' Too Much


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Wow, do those guys ever remind me of Blue Rodeo :canadian:

YouTube - VH: Try - Blue Rodeo

YouTube - BLUE RODEO - Five Days In May

YouTube - BLUE RODEO - Lost Together


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I think the Aussies do it better


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Do what better? Drink too much?


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Haha definitely, did you think i was talking about music?/ :teehee:


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I lesten to Australian stuff sometimes...

YouTube - acdc-big balls

but right now I'm in the mood for this little Canadian ditty...

YouTube - I'm A Stranger Here -- Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Their biggest hit...

YouTube - Signs


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Oh i love that song!!

Surely it didn't come from Canadians!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Yes, it's Canadian. :canadian:


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*



Domo said:


> Oh i love that song!!
> 
> Surely it didn't come from Canadians!



:rofl:


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Yeah i suppose you guys are pretty awesome. :goodjob:

Another Aussie band...

YouTube - Holy Grail - Hunters and Collectors


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Do you like this one, Domo?

YouTube - THE GUESS WHO - AMERICAN WOMAN - LIVE (1970) - HQ

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




Domo said:


> Yeah i suppose you guys are pretty awesome. :goodjob:



you got good stuff too.  Some I've heard of some I haven't.  This is so educational!


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Yes! I didn't know these were Canadian bands. Sweet.

YouTube - The Who - Pinball Wizard


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

This is a less "Las Vegas" version:

YouTube - guess who- american woman

Covered by, among others:

YouTube - Lenny Kravitz - American Woman [High Quality] (with lyrics)

YouTube - Kevin spacey- american woman scene from American Beauty.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*



Domo said:


> Yes! I didn't know these were Canadian bands. Sweet.
> 
> YouTube - The Who - Pinball Wizard





The Who isn't Canadian....


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Yeah they are English i think?/ Just reminded me of The Who...cos of the similar names and all. Then i felt like listening to Pinball Wizard and shared 

More Australian

YouTube - The Angels - Take A Long Line (1978)

YouTube - The Angels - Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again (1976)

YouTube - BOOM CRASH OPERA - HANDS UP IN THE AIR 1986 (Audio Enhanced)

YouTube - GIMME HEAD THE RADIATORS


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Rush - In the Mood


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Oh you just blew my mind.

First Rush song i ever heard

YouTube - Rush- Tom Sawyer


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - The Tragically Hip - New Orleans is Sinking (Westwind)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Rush - Closer To The Heart

And if you are a fan of _Trailer Park Boys_:

YouTube - Rush - Closer To The Heart


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

you like?

YouTube - Rush- Spirit Of The Radio

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

gotta go for now.  It's been fun.  I'll be back later.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

*Warning*: Some may find the language in this video offensive, especially if you've never seem _Trailer Park Boys_ without the words beeped out...

YouTube - Bubbles sings Closer to the Heart & Ricky makes up a song


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Wow i loved that New Orleans is sinking song! I'll have to check out more of that.

Now for some bands i love that you are probably embarassed to say are Canadian :lol:


YouTube - DESPISED ICON - Furtive Monologue (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

YouTube - KATAKLYSM - Shadows And Dust

YouTube - Alexisonfire - No Transitory

And for pure epicness

YouTube - Godspeed You Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues

I adore their lyrics;

The car is on fire, and there's no driver at the wheel
And the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
And a dark wind blows

The government is corrupt
And we're on so many drugs
With the radio on and the curtains drawn

We're trapped in the belly of this horrible machine
And the machine is bleeding to death

The sun has fallen down
And the billboards are all leering
And the flags are all dead at the top of their poles

It went like this:

The buildings tumbled in on themselves
Mothers clutching babies
Picked through the rubble
And pulled out their hair

The skyline was beautiful on fire
All twisted metal stretching upwards
Everything washed in a thin orange haze

I said, "Kiss me, you're beautiful -
These are truly the last days"

You grabbed my hand
And we fell into it
Like a daydream
Or a fever

We woke up one morning and fell a little further down
For sure it's the valley of death

I open up my wallet
And it's full of blood


----------



## Melon Collie

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

The only one I've ever hear of but not listened to before is Alexisonfire.

Here's what I'm listening to as I'm getting some work done:

YouTube - Bachman Turner Overdrive-Taking care of business

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

and now for something not Canadian...

YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Black Dog


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Two different versions of the same song - I love this song.

YouTube - The Corrs - Only Love Can Break Your Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndEqu50MHdE&feature=related


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I like Neil Young

YouTube - Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

Warning: long

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEllLECo4OM


----------



## Domo

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye (Live)

YouTube - Judas Priest - Pain and Pleasure


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Sesame Street: The King And I


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - "Why Can't a Woman Be More Like a Man?" Rex Harrison

YouTube - I'm an ordinary man

YouTube - My Fair Lady - Why Can't The English?

*"In America they haven't used it (English) for years..."* :rofl:​


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Just you Wait - My fair lady


----------



## gooblax

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

YouTube - Bon Iver "Woods" 2008


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Ben Harper & Pearl Jam - Indifference

YouTube - Mazzy Star - Fade Into You


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Diana Krall How Can You Mend a Broken Heart


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Hey Rosetta! - New Goodbye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkAo0cbf6gM&feature=related


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing du Hot Club de la P'sciong


----------



## Domo

Ohhhh creepy. Jazzey, I was totally going to post you a Django Reinhardt video because from you previous posts i thought you would like him! I was totally right


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Is this The Battle of the Bottom Forty again?


----------



## Jazzey

What??? :smack:  Grappelli was the king of Gypsy music...How dare you??   Come on, listen to those chords again.  You just weren't listening the first time.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's because, having listened to some of your other stuff, I'm afraid to click on "Play".


----------



## Jazzey

" Oh no, Jazzey's at it again - being "ecclectic""....:lol:  :smack:  

I just love the various sounds.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

> I just love the various sounds.



Yes, like the sound of a cat fight in a dumpster...


----------



## Jazzey

:nah::lies:


----------



## Domo

David Baxter said:


> Yes, like the sound of a cat fight in a dumpster...


 
Woooow you Canadians must have some kind of special breed. Ours don't sound that awesome when they fight


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Tiny Tim ?I Got You Babe ? Eleanor Barooshian


----------



## forgetmenot

OMG that is just horrible no more ah


----------



## David Baxter PhD

You should listen to him singing AC/DC or Rod Stewart's _Do You Think I'm Sexy_...


----------



## forgetmenot

No thanks i have had enough nightmares  that is just baaaaddddd.


----------



## Llepke

Windy City Gentleman
my pals from Seattle the Blood Red Dancers
Them Crooked Vultures
The Vines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKjIZez6KNY


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Annette Hanshaw Little White Lies 1930

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvI7...08D03656&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=95
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKIN...08D03656&index=97&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBU5...08D03656&index=98&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL


----------



## gooblax

YouTube - 50 States
I've been challenged to learn the 50 states of America, so I've been listening to this a few times over the last two days.  I think I've got it... stuck in my mind, that is... Now I've gotta work out how to STOP singing it!


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Rachael Yamagata - Duet - Hotel Cafe Tour - Philly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AxBYyY2dmQ&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD

gooblax said:


> I've been challenged to learn the 50 states of America, so I've been listening to this a few times over the last two days.  I think I've got it... stuck in my mind, that is... Now I've gotta work out how to STOP singing it!



YouTube - Wakko's 50 State Capitols


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Regina Spektor - "Fidelity" [OFFICIAL video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p62rfWxs6a8&feature=channelhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTm0D2uBigI


----------



## Andy

*Re: What are you currently listening to? Part 8*

I love Regina Spektor.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Neil Young with Nicolette Larson

YouTube - Neil Young- Comes A Time Farm Aid '86


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - Nicolette Larson - Let Me Be The One

YouTube - Lotta Love Nicolette Larson

YouTube - Jeff Beck & Nicolette Larson - I'd die for this dance

YouTube - SWEET MEMORIES?Nicolette Larson?


----------



## Domo

Not the official video but it had better sound quality.

YouTube - Sia Breathe Me

Australian Band...

YouTube - Birds of Tokyo - Wayside


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Rachael Yamagata - The Only Faulthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMUBMYfT4fY


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Pink - Glitter in the air + Lyrics

And, thank you binqs for reminding me  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfu4V3CmHso&feature=related


----------



## David Baxter PhD

YouTube - AC/DC - Thunderstruck

YouTube - AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## David Baxter PhD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmqK0aXkHho


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Tim Buckley - Drifting (LIVE)


----------



## Yuray

The Journey......initially written to account for a man's journey across the ancient world to find knowledge, but there are parallels to journeys.


----------



## forgetmenot

very heart wrenching video


----------



## Hermes

YouTube - Ben E King + Juke - Save The Last Dance For Me (1987)

Sitting here working and listening to this.
Hermes


----------



## Yuray

Violet said:


> very heart wrenching video



Hi Violet

Yes it is heartwrenching. Initially the song was about a mans quest for knowledge as he travelled across the known world at the time. I recorded it in 1990. Since I joined psychlinks I have been made aware of others' quest for knowledge. It occuurred to me that the lyrics represented not only academic and natural interest knowledge, but the lyrics as well describe an attempt at recovery and proactive attempts of recovery from mental illness. In this context, it is a dark song, and fraught with failure, yet the lyrics are hopeful.


----------



## Hermes

YouTube - Paul Simon Late In The Evening
To lift the spirit....


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Queen - Love of My Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRt2jX1kaYo&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn8XfKnDPlg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgRJ81hTFG0


----------



## Domo

YouTube - WICKED GAME [HD] Chris Isaak

YouTube - HIM wicked game


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Chicago:All that Jazz...


----------



## Hermes

YouTube - Enigma - The Rivers Of Belief


----------



## Domo

YouTube - 30 Seconds to Mars - The Kill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOqua-Cny4g


----------



## Hermes

YouTube - Graceland-Paul Simon Concert in Zimbabwe

YouTube - Paul Simon & Willie Nelson - Graceland


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Katatonia - Unfurl

Acoustic cover 

YouTube - Katatonia - Unfurl


----------



## forgetmenot

I am a Rock I am an island by Simon and Garfunkel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVLFlkehGuU


----------



## Domo

YouTube - Air - All I Need

All I need is a little time,
To get behind this sun and cast my weight,
All I need is a peace of this mind,
Then I can celebrate.

All in all there's something to give,
All in all there's something to do,
All in all there's something to live,
With you ...

All I need is a little sign,
To get behind this sun and cast this weight of mine,
All I need is the place to find,
And there I'll celebrate.

All in all there's something to give,
All in all there's something to do,
All in all there's something to live,
With you ...


----------



## gooblax

YouTube - Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) (Original Video with subtitles)

On an unrelated note, I can now sing along to Wakko's 50 State Capitols from a few pages back


----------



## Domo

:lol: Gooblax i forgot that song and i think i wanted to keep it that way.


----------



## gooblax

Domo said:


> :lol: Gooblax i forgot that song and i think i wanted to keep it that way.


 Aww  Hampsterdance, then?.. (Di da di da di di doo doo Di ba di di doo!)...YouTube - Hampton the Hamster "The Hamsterdance Song" 
Not Crazy Frog though, that's pushing it even for me :lol:


----------



## Domo

Haha kill me now! Although it does have line dancing hamsters :lol:

Oh and Kangaroos. Aussies represent. Actually...please don't tell me this is Australian?!

As long as you don't post Crazy Frog then we are all good


----------



## forgetmenot

thank you funny just listening to it makes me cry thanks for the video


----------

